# Undefined vga 0x318 in kernel 2.6.29

## adriansi7

when i boot kernel 2.6.28 with vga=0x318 option in grub.conf it works fine , but after i compiled kernel 2.6.29 it says undefined vga = 0x318 , and the system stops at setting user font , i actually need the vga=0x318 to avoid this stop . Can somebody help me ? I have a nvidia 7600 GS video card

----------

## My_World

Have you compared your two kernels to see if they are compiled the same?

Especially the Device Drivers -> Graphics support section.

Also, post your grub.conf.

----------

